# Proof of income



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I am working on a major purchase. Since we don't exactly get a paystub from Amazon, has anyone else figured out how to show proof of income other than to bring in bank statements showing deposits?


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

I believe Amazon sends weekly payment statements. I would use those.


----------



## Philt (Jun 21, 2016)

I used my bank statement for an auto loan for amazon payments.


----------

